# Another shanty thread



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Time for me to invest in a shanty. The best ice season in years and it's almost to cold/snow/wind for me to fish sitting on a bucket. What do you guys recommend for a single? I like the flip overs on a sled. Looking for something easy to set up, will hold heat, comfortable, light, made well. I have a truck but do any of the models fit in a mid size car? Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I like the Frabil Pro Flip 1... It is on the heavy side but plenty of room for gear/auger/food/heater etc to throw in the sled on your drag out.... With a snow pack around the flip out part to cut down on drafts its plenty warm....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

If you can afford an Eskimo or Otter, get it. If not, the other makers offer serviceable units... Frabil, Shappell & Clam.

See Mark B at Mark's Bait & Tackle on Rt 14 in Ravenna. He has Eskimo's on site.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I see the frabil flip 1 maner weighs 98lbs Wow!
Isn't that a bit heavy, my homemade 4x6 2 man doesn't weight that much.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

You can find some single ones with chairs at fin that run bout $89 or saw one for 50 one time think it was on eBay also check craislist


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Eliminator said:


> I see the frabil flip 1 maner weighs 98lbs Wow!
> Isn't that a bit heavy, my homemade 4x6 2 man doesn't weight that much.


unfortunatley the good ones weight a lot..I have the frabil trekkar 2 man and I took 1 seat out..still weights 80 lbs.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

measure your length, I just had to sell my Frabill Magnum ( 72" long I think) and rebuy a Frabill Trekker both 2 man flip overs, the Trekker is 60" and now fits in my Subaru wagon. the other one made me drive the Expedition and the gas was killing me.. Both excellent shelters! the advantage to a flip over is that it is also your sled when dragging out and they set up in about 15 seconds and are easy to move from spot to spot

Salmonid


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Eliminator said:


> I see the frabil flip 1 maner weighs 98lbs Wow!
> Isn't that a bit heavy, my homemade 4x6 2 man doesn't weight that much.


The Frames are getting Beefier - which in turn makes the Shanties heavier.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> The Frames are getting Beefier - which in turn makes the Shanties heavier.


that must be my problem as Im getting older my frame is heavier thus getting beefier !!!, Mike


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I sold a original pro clam this year. This was a great unit , just to heavy for a old man. 50 some lbs. Bought a FX 100 Shappell, 37lbs. but, can still fish 2 holes. 44inches wide in the actual fishing area. I put C/C skis on it , ready to go. They are a nice 1 man shanty for around $200.00. Good luck finding one. Don.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Make sure you choose a one man with a door. Some models are strictly flip. They can't be slushed in. Loose all your heat stepping out for a minute.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

The FX 100 & believe the 150's have a zippered frt door. They also have a back window. The FX 100 also has one piece rods that don't telescope. This shanty is designed to move about a lot quicker. I know the young guys love them to run & gun.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I just bought a Shappell 3000 at MS sports on sale for 179.00 n tx.Waiting for wind to die down to go fish.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

That shapell 3000 is what I modeled my homemade after, it's a good design light and easy to transport comfy for two you'll love it.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Fished in a two person eskimo flip over doors windows super light n pulled like a sled ontop of the snow. I could live in it. Seats with a back for the long days and removable for when u need a easier drag almost 400$ fin feather n fur


----------

